# UNI - Unilife Medical Solutions



## pussycat2005 (19 April 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion regarding the latest spike from 16 cents - 30cens.

Last week this one was trading 21 22 23 

Today  its 28 29 30   

cheers


----------



## banjo_pete (19 April 2006)

Don't rule out a placement.


----------



## pussycat2005 (19 April 2006)

A placement would get the market excited  from 16 cents to 30 cents

Highly unlikely!

Next!


----------



## Brad1m (2 May 2006)

Im looking at the chart and regarding it as a bottom ???


----------



## Sweet Synergy (18 January 2007)

Looks like this has turned around, nice bowl shape and moving up with confirming daily volume and a confirming weekly MACD.
Re Peakeys question on the Outstanding Breakout alerts thread ... "has longer term resistance been handled at 32ish".  IMO this will consolidate around the .335 (this is the target for the slightly messy flag and it corresponds perfectly with a major market turning point in Aug last year) ..... but looking at the current market depth it might fly thru if it chomps yesterdays high of .33 first thing. I'd be watching the volume on open and if it's similar to yesterdays vol for the period it really climbed, it might just continue to break up thru this resistance.  I'd keep a tight stop on it tho.  If it breaks this bowl pattern I would say the next major resistance will be at 50 to 55ish

Had a quick look throught recent news which looks very promising.  Here's a copy of the latest ann. January 10, 2007

Unilife secures regulatory approval for Canada
- Signs a Canadian distribution agreement including first orders for the sale of Unitract 1mL syringe products -
Unilife Medical Solutions Ltd (“Unilife”) (ASX:UNI) is pleased to announce that it has received
regulatory approval from Health Canada for the 1mL Unitract Safe Syringe ("Safe Syringe").
The company is also pleased to announce the signing of a Canadian distribution agreement
("Agreement") for the sale of 1mL Safe and 1mL Insulin Syringes ("1mL syringe products") and,
possibly, other Unitract syringe products, complete with a first order for 1mL syringe products.
Unilife has appointed Angus Medical, a specialist Canadian national distributor of safety medical
devices, as its exclusive partner for the Canadian syringe market. Under the Agreement Angus
Medical must place an immediate order for the purchase of products to commence initial
marketing activities during the first half of 2007. Angus Medical has been in discussion with various
government agencies in Canada that are seeking to evaluate the use of Unitract syringes within
both healthcare and harm reduction markets.
The Agreement also includes a commitment by Angus Medical to purchase a minimum 3 million
1mL syringe products within the first 2 years of the Agreement in order to keep exclusivity for
Canada. The Agreement with Angus Medical for Canada represents the start of the rollout of
regulatory approval, distribution and sales across key international markets. It also represents the
first confirmed order for the sale of Unitract products.
Legislation mandating the use of sharps safety devices within Canadian healthcare facilities to
protect healthcare workers from needlestick injuries has now been adopted, or is in the process of
being approved, by all provincial governments in Canada. These laws, which are similar to those
now in place across the United States, should see the Canadian national market for safety syringes
grow in excess of 10% per annum over the coming years. The Canadian harm reduction market is
among one of the largest and most progressive in the world.
Both Unilife and Angus Medical are confident that the core safety features of the Unitract syringe
products, combined with US production at the facilities of IBS, will generate significant levels of
product demand within Canadian healthcare and harm reduction markets.
Mr Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer of Unilife said that the Agreement and the initial order for
Canada was a further indication that international demand for Unitract products was building.
“Unilife welcomes the appointment of Angus Medical as its Canadian distribution partner. We have
selected Angus Medical because of their specialty national expertise in the supply of sharps safety
products and their commitment to establishing Unitract as the premium brand for safety syringes
throughout Canada", said Mr Shortall.
Mr Shortall said “We are delighted with the strong level of interest which has already been secured
for Unitract products within Canadian healthcare and harm reduction markets. The decision by
Angus Medical to commit to minimum sales for Unitract syringes during the term of the Agreement
to ensure it retains exclusivity reflects this positive market feedback, and the ongoing transition of
Canada to the mandatory use of sharps safety products. We look forward to building a strong
long-term business relationship with Angus Medical."
Mr Bruce Robertson, President of Angus Medical said “Canadian healthcare and harm reduction
markets are now ready to transition to the use of safety syringe products. In partnership with local
government and industry leaders in Canada, Angus Medical has conducted an initial review of the
Safe Syringe against other syringe technologies now available. We are confident that the Unitract
syringe products have strong potential across a range of markets in Canada."
“As a fast-growing national supplier of safe and innovative medical devices, we are delighted to
have established this partnership with Unilife. Our sales team are now working with Unilife’s
Clinical specialists to ensure that the planned Canadian market development activities help drive
sales across healthcare, harm reduction and diabetic markets in 2007”, said Mr Robertson.

About Unilife
Unilife Medical Solutions Ltd is an ISO 13485 certified developer and supplier of innovative sharps safety products,
marketed under its premium UnitractTM brand. A publicly listed company on the Australian Stock Exchange
(ASX:UNI), Unilife operates commercial and manufacturing facilities in Sydney, Australia, and has acquired
Integrated BioSciences Inc (IBS), an established contract manufacturer of medical devices with certified cleanroom
facilities in the US State of Pennsylvania. The Unitract portfolio of safety syringes features a range of products which
help to reduce the transfer of blood-borne viruses, and protect those at risk of needlestick injuries. Each product in the
portfolio is custom-designed to meet the safety and functionality needs of a distinct sector of the $4 billion global
syringe market that is now transitioning to the use of sharps safety products. The Unitract range of 1mL safety syringes
are the first products to be manufactured by Unilife, and are designed to encourage safe injection practices within
diabetic, harm reduction and acute-care markets. Unilife is also developing other syringe variants of its patent-protected
Unitract technology suitable for use within healthcare, pharmaceutical and vaccination markets.


----------



## Peakey (19 January 2007)

Thanks for the info there Sweet Synergy....... it's also on my watchlist. We'll see what the price/volume action does today (i'm not holding.....yet).

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## Peakey (22 January 2007)

Updated chart...... Have also included FIB retracement lines....

Fib lines suggesting support/resistance levels are

.32
.37 (today's close)
then .42
then .59

(I hold)


----------



## chops_a_must (26 January 2007)

A guaranteed cash flow, fantastic projects and positive news at every turn.

I showed my brother, who is a worksafe inspector as a hygienist and infection control officer, some of the technology these guys have and he is going ape sh*t over it (in a good way).

Looks like an absolute gem as a long termer.


----------



## TheRage (14 February 2007)

Does anyone know how much unilife proposes to sell their 1ml syringes for. With a guaranteed 3 million in Canada how much would this be worth? Revenue from the IBS acquisition also seems likley. My concerns for the company is their poor Cash position and the cost of the 1 ml syringes. If the use of safety syringes becomes manadatory in many countries this share will be a cracker but if this does not occur unless the unit price is only marginally higher than current options it is unlikely large medical outlets will buy them.


----------



## chops_a_must (21 February 2007)

TheRage said:
			
		

> My concerns for the company is their poor Cash position and the cost of the 1 ml syringes. If the use of safety syringes becomes manadatory in many countries this share will be a cracker but if this does not occur unless the unit price is only marginally higher than current options it is unlikely large medical outlets will buy them.



They do have big backers for the technology, so I don't think the cash position is a big problem. The guaranteed sales will also add much needed cash.

But the safety syringes will become best practice, even if not mandatory.

Anyway it's in a trading halt now... should be interesting.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

Very very nice indeed:

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070222/pdf/00695760.pdf


----------



## constable (26 February 2007)

Somebody wants in and not prepared to wait, thats if the order for 140k doesnt get pulled b4 the open.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Somebody wants in and not prepared to wait, thats if the order for 140k doesnt get pulled b4 the open.



Geez, thanks, now my secret is out...

Mmm, but apart from that, the depth looks pretty week actually.


----------



## constable (26 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Geez, thanks, now my secret is out...
> 
> Mmm, but apart from that, the depth looks pretty week actually.



lol ,i think depth on either side looks a little weak. But with buyers like that  coming in then we should see some upward pressure.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> lol ,i think depth on either side looks a little weak. But with buyers like that  coming in then we should see some upward pressure.



It looks like there is a little bit of support at .32.

I got a call today from the CEO, Alan Shortall, which is pretty good form I think. Answered all of my questions that I had. UNI has all of the IP rights to the whole range of syringes it manufactures. It is currently filling its first round of orders for the exclusivity deals. Plus it has revenue coming in from the plant in the US, where everything it produces there having FDA approval.

I am really looking forward to this going gang busters over the next few months when the market actually takes notice of this sort of stuff.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Somebody wants in and not prepared to wait, thats if the order for 140k doesnt get pulled b4 the open.



I think we'll find that order came from a director or someone within the company soon.

I'm eagerly anticipating some news.


----------



## constable (27 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> I think we'll find that order came from a director or someone within the company soon.
> 
> I'm eagerly anticipating some news.



another large order over 180,000 taking out 35c , very positive signs!


----------



## chops_a_must (27 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> another large order over 180,000 taking out 35c , very positive signs!



Yep, something is definitely up, and someone knows something I'm sure. Has to be news just around the corner. Can't be long before they announce first deliveries etc. Maybe that's what it is...


----------



## constable (1 March 2007)

Chops or anyone else out there what do you make of these little pissfart trades going thru off the buy side ?? All around 500 to 1000 bucks and every 5 minutes for the last hour???????????????


----------



## constable (1 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Chops or anyone else out there what do you make of these little pissfart trades going thru off the buy side ?? All around 500 to 1000 bucks and every 5 minutes for the last hour???????????????



This has got to be costing a lot in broking fees!


----------



## ekman (1 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> This has got to be costing a lot in broking fees!



constable - i can a totla volume traded of approx154,400 - so am not sure where you are seeing the big trades - i am a bit confused sorry for my ignorance


----------



## constable (1 March 2007)

ekman said:
			
		

> constable - i can a totla volume traded of approx154,400 - so am not sure where you are seeing the big trades - i am a bit confused sorry for my ignorance



I didnt say big trades!..... just lots of little parcels that you would pay the same amount of brokerage whether you bought 2000 or 20000 units.


----------



## constable (5 March 2007)

The little trades continue every 5 minutes , this has been going on since thursday last week. Could be just  a broker buying on behalf of a whole lot of individual portfolios? Not really sure to be honest.
Im not aware of any type of buyback.
 Anyone else with thoughts?


----------



## chops_a_must (5 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> The little trades continue every 5 minutes , this has been going on since thursday last week. Could be just  a broker buying on behalf of a whole lot of individual portfolios? Not really sure to be honest.
> Im not aware of any type of buyback.
> Anyone else with thoughts?



Yeah, I have no idea.

It's doing ok though. Will probably establish a range between .30 and .35 for the forseeable future.

Each morning it seems to open with strong orders on the buy side. Not being accumulated by someone is it?


----------



## chops_a_must (28 March 2007)

Some interesting developments on this one:



> Order for 16 Cobra i600 SCARA Robots Marks Design Win on Innovative System Aimed at Growing Medical Device Contract Manufacturing Market
> 
> LIVERMORE, Calif. - March 20, 2007 - Adept Technology announces that Integrated BioSciences, Inc., (IBS) an FDA registered, ISO 13485:2003 and ISO 9001:2000 certified medical device contract manufacturer, has selected Adept Technology as their exclusive robot supplier. IBS has purchased sixteen Adept Cobra i600 SCARA robots which will be used to build an automation line for high speed assembly of a class II medical device for *a major international customer*.
> 
> ...




I then refer to the announcement on the 9th of the 6th last year where it states under "Key facts on IBS" that it is "In discussions with a number of US companies, which will rapidly expand its cleanroom operations to facilitate the introduction of additional OEM production lines."
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060609/pdf/00621125.pdf

You can draw your own conclusions from that... But I think it is pretty obvious.

A company with a current market cap of 43m AUD, that owns a company who is currently earning between 6 and 10 million US and expanding? Yes please! But as always, the cash flow is the problem for this stock. Although, this is more than likely going to be helped by the success of IBS.

It may also be one for the bottom pickers as well. Bounced off a double bottom yesterday.

Disclaimer: This is in my long term portfolio.

Edit: And as I typed this, great news came out:

Under the agreement signed today with Unilife, Y.H. BioTek will market Unitract products as
its exclusive safety syringe product range within Taiwan, and has committed to the minimum
purchase of more than 1.5 million Unitract 1mL safety syringes in the two years following
local regulatory approval.
Mr Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer of Unilife, said the agreement with Y.H. BioTek
was a further sign of the strong international demand the Company was encountering for its
premium Unitract portfolio of safety syringes.
“Unilife is now receiving an unprecedented level of interest from medical device suppliers
around the world which are seeking to acquire local distribution rights for the sale our
products,” Mr Shortall said.
“Given these strong rates of international demand, Y.H. Biotek has sought to guarantee their
access to sufficient quantities of 1mL Unitract safety syringes to meet anticipated market
requirements within Taiwan. Y.H. Biotek have informed Unilife that the Taiwan Department
of Health subsidises the use of insulin syringes for diabetics, and that they are seeking to
follow the United States in the use of sharps safety products within healthcare facilities.
“We consider that their commitment to order at least 1.5 million units in the first two years
after local regulatory approval is sufficient to justify our signing of an exclusive distribution
agreement for Taiwan at this time. This agreement is also a clear indication that there is a
strong appetite for the use of premium sharps safety devices within traditionally pricesensitive
markets such as Asia. Unilife looks forward to building a strong relationship with
Y.H. Biotek for the sale of our sharps safety products within Taiwan.”

The UNI v RTL contest gets bigger!


----------



## cybernigel (6 November 2007)

is anyone watching this one - seems to have started moving in the past few  days, since the annoucement last  week -   Unilife Strengthens Relationship with Pennsylvania  ????


----------



## UMike (6 November 2007)

If I could post charts I'd heave posted it in the breakout section already. 

Still haven't been convinced enough to buy them myself yet.


----------



## anth (20 February 2008)

Hi Guys

Searched and couldnt find any threads on this stock. Anyone have any shares in UNI. Would love some feedback and your opinions on this company.


----------



## Birdster (20 February 2008)

anth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Searched and couldnt find any threads on this stock. Anyone have any shares in UNI. Would love some feedback and your opinions on this company.




I hold. But with little interest now. The anns keep coming with the carrot dangling. Don't like carrots anymore. 

Noticed SFP (UNI Competition) just won a huge order for Australia. But that didn't do much for it. (still under .30)

If UNI does ever get the US or European market, I'm sure it will move. But realistically, that would be years off IMO.


----------



## sydneypi (29 February 2008)

*Unilife  ( Uni )  latest news release.*

A Unilife   announcenment has just come out this afternoon regarding their financial position. They are cash postive with about 5.7 million dollars in the bank, this is up approx 1.5 million dollars on their June financials.

Interestingly it states that they are to commence production of the 1ml Unitract Safety Syringe at their plant in China in March 2008. They are supplying unnamed markets, including Canda and Switzerland.

What does the board think about this stock ?

My thoughts are to hold ?


----------



## bowseruni (11 June 2008)

what is everyone's thoughts on UNI at the moment?
I'm up around 18% so far which is not bad for only holding for a few weeks


----------



## bowseruni (12 June 2008)

anyone care to do a graph on these guys? be interested to see what it says.
$3 share would be nice


----------



## bowseruni (13 June 2008)

nice little 8% rise today, up 30% on initial investment so far.....go baby go

not sure why it went up today but i'm not complaining


----------



## bowseruni (16 June 2008)

loving this little wave...go baby go.

anyone have any predictions on where it is heading? no company announcements so why does it keep going up? not that i'm complaining


----------



## Birdster (16 June 2008)

bowseruni said:


> loving this little wave...go baby go.
> 
> anyone have any predictions on where it is heading? no company announcements so why does it keep going up? not that i'm complaining




My guess in the 22 mil options that expire eom. Price had to go towards 40 cents, but amazed it has surpassed. 

The recent company ans have put life into the sp. Lets hope they follow through with results rather than talk.


----------



## bowseruni (16 June 2008)

yeah i have noticed your posts are gone anth, 

I sold up, they have been a good run for me with 51% on initial investment. Might pick them up in a few days when they settle a bit.

hope this was a good move


----------



## anth (16 June 2008)

Well what goes up!!! must come down!!
It's been in the green for over a week now and has built a solid base! 
The SP would only drop because of the day traders!! which is what you'd expect in this dodgy market...
But as mentioned earlier, we are expecting announcements so I'd keep a close eye on that!!
If you think long term! your set!!!

Gluck mate, hope you come back in soon before you start pulling your hair!!!


----------



## doctorj (16 June 2008)

anth said:


> Well what goes up!!! must come down!!
> It's been in the green for over a week now and has built a solid base!
> *The SP would only drop because of the day traders*!! which is what you'd expect in this dodgy market...
> But as mentioned earlier, we are expecting announcements so I'd keep a close eye on that!!
> ...



Those evil day traders!  Can't trust them with anything... Do you have any evidence of this, or is it just a cheap ramp?


----------



## anth (16 June 2008)

Doctorj - I am not ramping, simply stating what has happenened today!!

UNI opened at 33c and rallied to 43c. I'm only stating my opinion on what I have seen! 

1. Investors who bought into this 6 to 12 months ago may be selling off to break evan or wateva!! Bare in mind, 43c is the highest this SP has been since early November from memory. 

2. Let's not kid ourselves, there will be day traders coming in and out of this stock! Let's hope it's not like WMT!! Constantly getting pumped and dumped!!

I'm thinking Long term, so day traders are not of a concern to me really...jsut annoying to see it happen so often these days...that's life i guess!! 

As I've advised in all my post! DYOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you need me to elaborate further, please tell...

I'm simply getting to the point..


----------



## bowseruni (18 June 2008)

interesting to see the please explain announcement they made yesterday. Directors are very tight lipped about the name and dealings with the pharmaceutical company and what stage they are up too.

Hopefully for those holding the deal comes off, what are peoples thoughts, is there even a deal or?

i might wait a few days and get back onto these guys again.


----------



## anth (18 June 2008)

We'll find out soon!
Good things happen to those who are patient!! =)
UNI's SP is retracing from yesterday and today, which is expected since we had that surge in the SP with no news whatsoever.

I was impressed with UNI's response to the ASX stating that they have advised shareholders in previous announcements that they are working on a deal with Pharma company, which could explain the sudden SP rise considering the announcement on this deal is due soon....

Anyone care to comment....


----------



## anth (27 June 2008)

As I've said in all my post!! UNI are looking strong!!!
Closed @ 46c today. What can I say??

Announcement should come monday (30th June) or very very very soon after.


----------



## bowseruni (27 June 2008)

bloody hell they made good today, wish i never  got rid of them now. riding the EGO train at the moment, hopefully it serves me well like these guys have.


----------



## mss136 (28 June 2008)

anth said:


> Announcement should come monday (30th June) or very very very soon after.




Care to speculate as to what you think that announcement will be about?  Any guesses as the reason for the recent run up in price?


----------



## bowseruni (28 June 2008)

mss136 said:


> Care to speculate as to what you think that announcement will be about?  Any guesses as the reason for the recent run up in price?




I'm guessing the current negotiations with the "worlds largest pharmaceutical company." The SP would be rising as the deal has been going on for a while and should come to a conclusion soon. Although, they did knock back a deal to expand into the US which really surprises me.


----------



## sydneypi (28 June 2008)

Also US, FDA approval is imminent. Uni applied on 3/4/8 and there is a 90 day period with the deadline due approx 2/7/8.

This will allow uni to sell their already in production  1ml syriinges in the US!!!!!

Watch and see the price spike.

Good luck to all who have and hold


----------



## chicken8 (30 June 2008)

UNI in a trading halt now

the letter to the ASX stated its due to the signing of a partnership with a pharmaceutical company. and that they will provide license and funding to UNI

anyone can give any insight into this and how this will affect SP?


----------



## anth (30 June 2008)

Again I remind you guys..What have I been saying in all my post regarding UNILIFE.

It's in a trading halt today, will open again on wednesday pending announcent on Major Pharma deal and FDA approval.

This is a great day for UNI shareholders. To those downrampers and those who questioned my thoughts on UNI. I sure hope you guys had some form of investment in UNI.

Anything under 30c two months ago was an absolute BARGAIN!!! 

Anything under 50c now is still very very appealing!!! 

Gluck all holders!!!


----------



## chicken8 (1 July 2008)

announcement out guys

can someone please interrupt the announcement please?

basically an agreement signed with Sanofi-aventis. initial licensing fee to be paid by sanofi. and sanofi to pay for the industrialisation of the product


----------



## anth (1 July 2008)

The announcement says what it says. 

Great Announcement. Sanofi-Aventis are the 4th Largest Pharmaceutical company in the world!

Sellers coming in, be patient..it will climb!


----------



## bowseruni (9 July 2008)

what are your thought on uni now anth? seems they have dropped since the recent announcement, I don't understand why this is, I would of thought with the positive announcement the sp would have risen more.


----------



## anth (9 July 2008)

It is certainly a surprize to me! This announcement was huge IMO!

Just more reason to top up IMO

16 million upfront payment to UNI and a further 27 million over 5 years and other benefits.

The general market is copping it up the a#$ at the moment, not jsut UNI.

Oil, global inflation, credit crisis, sub prime etc all play a huge part in this!

Evan great announcements these days isnt enough to encourage investors to jump on board!

UNI's FY report should be cash flow positive following this announcement.

gluck


----------



## UPKA (9 July 2008)

mind u all UNI is still very much a micro cap, with no production starting up anytime soon... in a market condition like this, we will have volatile rides. the recent slump in SP is probably caused by an individual trying to get out of the market... large amount of shares are dumped through the depth... but today's finish was rather strong... although in low volume. but does look like a hammer head to me. If the global market hold up the next couple of days, we will see a bit of recovery...


----------



## anth (9 July 2008)

Well some goose dumped 400K units @ 31c. The SP dropped all the way to 26c. It recovered to close at 30c. Not bad!

Anything pharmaceutical related will take time. There are processes and procedures in place to protect the company as well as the consumer. They want to get it RIGHT! Qualifying and testing alone can take months to years. 

We will see plenty of ups and downs in the next few months or years to come.

UNI is in a strong position working alongside the 4th largest Pharmaceutical company in the world. There is more.......please DYOR.


----------



## boris the bear (10 July 2008)

Anybody have any ideas on why this stock is so volatile? My hair has gone grey in a week! It seems undervalued to me but my heart cant take too much more of this rollercoaster


----------



## bowseruni (22 July 2008)

anth can you explain what is happening with these guys? the report was good from what i gathered but the sp has done nothing but drop. why?

have made good gains from these guys in the past but not currently holding


----------



## anth (24 July 2008)

Bowseruni,

Don't be too concerned about the current SP! Yes, it has retraced back to the mid 20's which is disappointing considering the recents news.
What you need to look at is the recent volumes that have been traded in the last two weeks. Hardly anything! We havent seen anything more than 1 million units traded for about two weeks. So I'm guessing either two things:

1. Panic sellers
2. People have their own reasons to sell. It's a personal issue.

Those buying are holding on for their lives. I personally hope the SP stays around these levels until next week so I can buy more at these levels.

As you know, we are all waiting for the FDA announcement, which should be a huge boost to UNI. Secondly, I believe the market is waiting for cash figures. IMO, shareholders want to see Cash flow positive in UNI's half yearly report! 16million upfront payment from Sanofi! and 23 million over the course of 5 years and of course much more on top. I'm very confident all the news will be good!

Hold tight mate! UNI will not go BOOMMM overnight..but it will happen!

Gluck!


----------



## pacestick (13 September 2008)

The unilfe.com site is lshowing a brokers report this is significant in itself. The news is all very positive well worth a read


----------



## pacestick (2 November 2008)

The directors are about to vote themselves huge shareholdings  based on the yet to be achieved  production results or at least relativley small increases in the share prices as  a result of  the comercialisation process . The hurdles to get the results are very low blatant theft really


----------



## pacestick (30 January 2009)

Unilife  about to do a Industrialisation deal with SA  hard to see how this company can go wrong. SA is already paying development costs


----------



## LeeTV (28 July 2009)

*Syringe-maker Unilife's home cemented in York County thanks to $30 million deal with sanofi*
_Keystone Edge, 7/16/2009_

When Unilife was looking to relocate its corporate headquarters from Sydney, Australia, to the U.S. more than a year ago, Pennsylvania provided the syringe-maker with $1.8 million in support through tax breaks, training, and equipment loans--all enticements to and stay and invest.

Thanks to a $30 million contract with the world's fourth-largest drugmaker, chances are Unilife is going to be in Pennsylvania for quite some time. Unilife and sanofi-aventis signed an industrialization agreement late last month that will commercialize Unilife's Ready-to-Fill Syringe (RTFS) and completes the funding for Unilife's RTFS industrialization program commenced a year ago.

Unilife's patented RTFS allows the needle to be retracted into the glass vial of the syringe after use, which is safer and less bulky than other syringes that require clip-on devices. The company is investing $35 million in infrastructure and capital equipment to supply 40 million units by the end of next year and up to 400 million units annually beyond 2014.


"It's a win-win for everyone," says Unilife CEO Alan Shortall. "There are opportunities to be had out there, and we're bringing a product to market that will save and enhance lives. It's the kind of cause that allows you to attract high quality people and it's an opportunity to leave a great legacy."

Unilife arrived in Lewisberry, York County, in 2006 when it acquired Integrative Biosciences and changed the name of the company to Unilife Medical Solutions. When Unilife set up its headquarters in the state last July, it had 43 employees. Since July, the company has taken on 35 mid- to top-tier managers. Within 18 months, Shortall expects to have 150 employees and by 2015, he expects that number to climb to 300.

Source: Alan Shortall, Unilife
Writer: Joe Petrucci




http://www.keystoneedge.com/innovationnews/unilifemedicalsolutions0716.aspx


----------



## bowman (12 August 2009)

Good price and volume action on today's announcement.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090812/pdf/31k1np745fd85j.pdf

I've taken a position to hold, and looking at the chart there should be good opportunities to trade any pullbacks.


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

Great interest and volume today after that announcement sunk in, currently up 12% for the day and the sellers are drying up. Go you good thing! With production of the 1mL Syringes now underway and expected commercial release of them in the next few months things are looking great and the skies the limit 

59 buyers for 3,356,569 units  13 sellers for 521,300 units


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

Wow what a finish today bet your glad you got in when you did bowmen. The sp hit the 52 week high at lunch time and right at the close of todays trade to end just off the highs of last July/Aug '08 things are getting very interesting. Good luck to all holders!


----------



## bowman (14 August 2009)

Hey Lee

Pretty good day wasn't it and it looks like the buyers are lining up again today.

I'm thinking I wouldn't mind a pullback so I could get some more below .40c.
Wish me luck 

I remember there were several contenders in the retractible syringe space a few years ago but I got caught up in the resources bull run and lost track of it all.

Unilife certainly looks like they've come a long way since those days.
Cheers.


----------



## LeeTV (14 August 2009)

Indicitive price is 44c buyers to sellers roughly 9:2 shares on offer roughly 8:1 respectively. Could run up to high 40's and beyond today. Once the sellers clear on surplus volume, roughly 250k, there will be nought for anyone to buy 
Bound to be some profit taking today so anything may happen.
Good luck!


----------



## pacestick (17 August 2009)

Interesting to see if it consolidates or continues its fast rise today. Thats all i wanted to say really


----------



## pacestick (18 August 2009)

pacestick said:


> Interesting to see if it consolidates or continues its fast rise today. Thats all i wanted to say really



 Looks like it basically consolidates  monday with small tise Tuesday following chairmans  letter. 
It is hard to see where this company can be faulted  at this time having been through  a lot of hard times it is positioned well to be a major force in the international syringe market particularly the RTF sytinge mkt where it could end up the dominant player


----------



## LeeTV (18 August 2009)

pacestick said:


> Looks like it basically consolidates  monday with small tise Tuesday following chairmans  letter.
> It is hard to see where this company can be faulted  at this time having been through  a lot of hard times it is positioned well to be a major force in the international syringe market particularly the RTF sytinge mkt where it could end up the dominant player




Totally agree. It's all upside for this company in the near future. A great story and a great company. One stock I am glad to be a part of, other than to make money 

Chairman`s Letter to Shareholders


----------



## pacestick (19 August 2009)

This stock has raced away today up 26% it is traded in over the counter trade in the USA under the symbol UNIFF It could very well jump by a similar amount there  tonight although profit taking would normally be expected after a run like this  tomorrow I am not  convinced that this will happen due to the strong demand for the stock throughout the day
Just my demented ramblings you will need to do your own research


----------



## LeeTV (20 August 2009)

UNIFF was up 22.5% over night and UNI is off to a flying start this morning currently up 17% and looking to break 70c. Buyers are lining up and the sellers are falling away, plenty of upside left. Check out the Unitract 1mL
Production video. Churning out these 1mL money makers.


----------



## pacestick (20 August 2009)

I ndependent  US A analyst  report available  on www.unilife.com.au   27 pages long  target price over six months of $3.65  Will be reading report  for a little while now present price 0.69cents


----------



## LeeTV (21 August 2009)

Smashed through 70c and hit an intra-day high of 92c before dropping back to close on 73c up 23% for the day  Volume was equal to all of last week combined and looking good to have another go at 92c tomorrow.

Date Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
20 Aug 2009 UNI 0.730  23.73%  0.730  0.735  0.620  0.920  0.615  6,961,699  


Date Last % Change High Low Vol * 
19 Aug 2009 0.590 26.88%  0.600 0.470 2,123,782 
18 Aug 2009 0.465 1.09%  0.480 0.435 707,186 
17 Aug 2009 0.460 -5.15%  0.490 0.450 737,940 
14 Aug 2009 0.485 14.12%  0.495 0.460 2,057,358 
13 Aug 2009 0.425 19.72%  0.425 0.365 1,964,788


----------



## pacestick (21 August 2009)

Overnight UNIFF on the OTC rose to 0.60 cents  usd and traded 800,000 the most ever looking good  for strong rise again today  and  looking good for succesful float in the USA soon


----------



## pacestick (24 August 2009)

I have tried to sumMarise  the Griffin report
They describe the UNI syringes in the following way
.	The technology has no equal it is a  virtually fool-proof system
   IT is a simple and user-friendly design.They know of no other syringe  that can compare to it  incorporating as it does single hand use ,  no special training required , giving  the operator full control of rate of retraction - no blood spatter, patient comfort and se  it cannot harm or be re-used which is important because  at the present time syringes with safety features are responsible  for 63% of injuries.
Only the UNI syringes  protect against needle stick injury, tampering and reuse. The others fail in one or more of these

Economically  there are cost savings of  because the product is the same size and shape as traditional devices. The RTF can be used on existing production lines without altering the production line (saving the pharma filling syringes costs of redesigning part of their assembly line)
Griifin have UNI placing their prices competivly at 0.80cents for the RTF  and 0.40 cents  for other syringes
_UNI PLAN TO HAVE 20% OF THE WORLD MARKET  BY 2016 SELLING AT  ABOUT 40% GROSS MARGIN THIS WILL DELIVER  AFTER TAX INCOME IN 2014 AS PRODUCTION  RAMPS  OF 0.38CENTS US A SHARE 
_


----------



## JBR (28 August 2009)

Anyone know what happened with this stock. Lost 10.2% yesterday and another 14.4% today. Seems like a pretty solid company to me. Am i wrong ?


----------



## bowman (28 August 2009)

JBR said:


> Anyone know what happened with this stock. Lost 10.2% yesterday and another 14.4% today. Seems like a pretty solid company to me. Am i wrong ?




What happened was the stock ran way too hard, way too quickly and a pullback was inevitable.

Chart wise there is a possibility of consolidation around the 50c area.


----------



## LeeTV (28 August 2009)

Yup too far too long a retrace was on the cards. Consolidation around 50 - 55c seems to be the general opinion from what I have read, and tend to agree with. Good time to get in imo as this company has the goods. Good backing, started production, about to list in the US, cash flow increasing, quality products. Annoucement due soon could start another rally. DYOR
I managed to sell @ 74 yesterday, finally picked a good exit point, and am waiting till there is some support and getting straight back in.


----------



## pacestick (1 September 2009)

Uni at investor confrence next week 
http://www.rodmanandrenshaw.com/conferences?id=30&link=presenters Hopefully this will result in drumming up sipport for the listing in the USA


----------



## pacestick (1 September 2009)

I did not expect an answer so soon I post about a investor conference this am and UNI releases plans  for NASdAQ listing looks like a windfall profit to those holding at conversion date  .


----------



## pacestick (2 September 2009)

The  consolidation with change to nasdaq in itself does not alter the total value of a shareholders holdings but it does expose their shares to a larger market '
The conversion maths  seem to be  12 current shares become one USA share which becomes one CDI traded on the ASX each CDI is worth two shares and will be converted to us shares at anytime at the owners request


----------



## pacestick (7 September 2009)

UNI opened at 0.74 and closed at 0.80. With the make up of trades changing  beginning late friday . There is now a an increased amount of large single trades indicating perhaps cashed up investors or even funds .


----------



## LeeTV (8 September 2009)

*Unilife to Present at the Rodman and Renshaw Global Investment Conference*
_Sep 08, 2009 08:45 ET_
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Unilife-Medical-Solutions-ASX-UNI-1040961.html

LEWISBERRY, PA--(Marketwire - September 8, 2009) - Unilife Medical Solutions Limited (ASX: UNI) (PINKSHEETS: UNIFF) today announced that it is scheduled to present at the 2009 Rodman & Renshaw Annual Global Investment Conference to be held in New York City between September 9-11, 2009. 

The Rodman and Renshaw Healthcare Conference is an annual event attended by invited institutional investors, sophisticated investors and private equity firms specializing in the biotechnology and life sciences sector. The Unilife presentation, to be given by CEO Alan Shortall, marks the first time the Company will present at a major U.S. investment conference. 

Unilife recently announced its intention to undertake a proposed redomiciliation of the Company from Australia to the U.S., and a proposed listing on NASDAQ. 

The date, time and location of the Unilife presentation at the Conference are as follows: 


    Date: Thursday, September 10, 2009

    Time: 4.30pm (U.S. Eastern Time)

    Venue: Henry Salon (5th Floor), New York Palace Hotel, New York City
Unilife will place a copy of the presentation onto its website at www.unilife.com on Thursday, September 10 (U.S. Eastern Time). 

Conference attendees seeking to schedule a one-on-one meeting with Unilife management between September 9 and 11, 2009 are encouraged to contact Stuart Fine via phone (+ 1 908 469 1788) or email stuart@carpedminc.com. 

About Unilife 

Unilife Medical Solutions Ltd. is an ISO 13485 certified company that designs, develops and supplies innovative safety medical devices. Listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX: UNI) since 2002, Unilife has FDA-registered manufacturing facilities in the U.S. State of Pennsylvania and a proprietary portfolio of clinical and prefilled safety syringes designed for use within healthcare and pharmaceutical markets.


----------



## LeeTV (10 September 2009)

Nice close today. Someone stepped up to the plate and bought 135k worth on the close @ 87c. With the UNI presentation at the Rodman & Renshaw Annual Global Investment Conference tonight tomorrow will be an interesting day that's for certain.


----------



## LeeTV (10 September 2009)

Unilife Medical Solutions (UNI)        
_Written by DL     
Thursday, 10 September 2009 04:01  
Unilife Medical Solutions (UNI) Current price 84c_

http://stocks2boom.com/joomla/index...utions-uni&catid=10:private-investor&Itemid=4

The writer has never actually made any money from investing in Biotech stocks. Held Arana when they were taken over at a 40% premium at $1.35 but as he’d bought at close to $2 couldn’t claim that as a win. Held a few employee options in another Biotech but left the company prior to them vesting, in any event a strike price of 90c and a current share price of 30c doesn’t make him feel any great sense of loss.

This time might well be different. UNI has been one of the star small cap performers in recent months. The writer an amateur chartist liked the chart at 33c and bought in at that point. On that day the company announced a partnership with Sanofi-Aventis an since then the share price has rocketed faster than the MD Alan Shortall’s conviction for speeding at 231 km an hour in 2005. http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...shortall-jailed/2005/06/23/1119321850987.html

There are a lot of listed companies trying to bring a safety syringe to market but it looks like Unilife will be the first with a truly safe compact syringe. The company has now established its production in the USA and over the next few months Sanofi-Aventis are to advise for which of their products they will use the syringe. UNI will be free to market the syringe to other companies for other applications and a royalty will be paid to Sanofi-Avenis.

A research report was recently produced by US brokers Griffin Securities and is available on UNI’s website. Whilst these reports always need to be viewed with a degree of skepticism given that these are often part of a larger deal it does give a good run down on the company and its prospects. The company is planning to list on the NASDAQ so that may add further interest to the company (expect Griffin Securities to be the arranging broker).

Expect a series of announcements from the company over coming months.


----------



## LeeTV (11 September 2009)

*Rodman and Renshaw Presentation  *
_10 September 2009_ 
Unilife Medical Solutions Limited (UNI: ASX) CEO Alan Shortall presented at the 2009 Rodman and Renshaw Healthcare Conference in New York City. 

A copy of the presentation has been placed below. 

http://www.unilife.com//index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=60


----------



## pacestick (11 September 2009)

LeeTV said:


> *Rodman and Renshaw Presentation  *
> _10 September 2009_
> Unilife Medical Solutions Limited (UNI: ASX) CEO Alan Shortall presented at the 2009 Rodman and Renshaw Healthcare Conference in New York City.




The presentation may be the reason UNI jumped 0.10cents  or 11.49% in trading today the number of shares traded was about 1.4 million. With shares being offered for sale being outnumbered at times ten to one  by those being sought
pacestick is a UNI holder very happy


----------



## pacestick (14 September 2009)

If you had bought UNI  early in the year at 0.17cents  you would be feeling pretty good with the close at $1.14 today. However the share still has a long way to go to get to the hieights it had seven years ago. The forthcoming consolidation listing on the nasdaq commercialisation of the 1 ml syringe next quarter and on going commercialisation of the rtf syringe  look like they could just do that with Uni looking at 20% of the RTF market by 2016 when  that market isestimated to be  3 billion dollars  and UNI having cogs at about 50%, The Griffen report seeing UNI as a buy over he next twelve months at up $3.60may in fact be some what conservative 
In the meantime  my uni shares go up now sitting at  225% gross profit making me a very happy little investor


----------



## LeeTV (14 September 2009)

Not much to add to that pacestick except, go you good thing! I got in at 34.5c so am more than happy with this little cracker. imo it's early days and there is plenty of upside to come.


----------



## pacestick (29 September 2009)

*   CROSS POSTED*
UNI is receiving more coverage in the USA this may have contributed to yesterdays rise and could flow on into todays .Even without that as the time ticks away towards the end of the year and with the significant announcements expected re
1. Sanofi Aventis and how many more RTF syringes they will take
2. The announcement of who the other companies are looking at the UNI RTF syringe
3. The announcement of who the first customer is for the 1ml syringe and possibly recieving payment for the first shipment
4. Further details on the NASDAQ listing
The SP should therefore show some significant gain over the next quarter


----------



## LeeTV (29 September 2009)

All the boxes are ticked and it's blue sky ahead imo. This is a long termer for me so roll on the dividends :


*Unilife Medical Solutions has $12.8m turnaround profit*
_28 Sep 2009_
Source: News Bites
http://www.businessspectator.com.au...28m-turnaround-prof-WB5YP?OpenDocument&src=is

Unilife Medical Solutions Ltd on August 31 reported a $12.8 million net profit in the year to June 30, 2009 compared with a previous $8.6 million loss, on operating revenue up from $4.2 million to $40.4 million.

EPS was 6.2c.

There was no dividend.

Cash was up 50.3% to $4.5 million.


----------



## LeeTV (30 September 2009)

Breaking out nicely on good volumes.
Closed after hours on new 52 week high of $1.38
Thanks to snork69 for the chart


----------



## pacestick (30 September 2009)

yes leetv we are on target for above $2.00 BEFORE nasdaq  listing.
at the rate it went today well before . I am enjoying this share which is only about 10% of where it will be in four months


----------



## skyQuake (30 September 2009)

Theres a rumour going around of a capital raising @ $1.25 on the cards. That might stall the momentum a bit


----------



## skyQuake (1 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Theres a rumour going around of a capital raising @ $1.25 on the cards. That might stall the momentum a bit




Make that 85c
100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller


----------



## pacestick (1 October 2009)

It may be relayed to the recent speil at investment confrence in the USA i.e. it may be being issued to an american who does not wish to wait for nasdaq


----------



## LeeTV (3 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Make that 85c
> 100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller100characterpostfiller



Good call skyQuake.

from the AFR...

"....specialised syringe manufactuer (including retractable and pre-filled syringes) Unilife Medical Solutions is rattling the tin for $50 million at an issue price of 85c a share in a share purchase plan and private placements to US and Australian investors. The deal is being done with the help of Yellow Brick Road, RBS Morgans and others and the raising follows a deal between Unilife and sanofi-aventis in July."


----------



## JBR (3 October 2009)

So is this a good thing for shareholders come monday morning when they re-open or will it bring its advancing share price to a sudden holt?


----------



## pacestick (3 October 2009)

Thats a very good question as the amount of shares is expected to  increase by about 20% I expect the sp to tempoarily fall back . However to counter that I also expect the company to bring forward the positive announcements that are expected over the next two months . It should also be noted that with american and australian investors  expected to be added to existing shareholders as per the AFR report on FridayIf these are important enough investors or funds others will follow pushing the SP up I am still confident of a SP about $2.00 by christmas It should also be noted that this is probably the fundraising predicted in the Griffin report for early next year


----------



## LeeTV (4 October 2009)

The dilution will be more like 26%, if the 85c figure reported by AFR is indeed correct as it's not set in stone as yet. Personally I think the sp will hold up well pre and post cap raising for a few reasons:

1) Unilife is getting noticed by more and more investors and for good reason. It's going places and the sp is going with it.

2) Long term holders will want maximum amount of any spp so over subsciption is a certainity.

3) Investors who are not already holding and were thinking of holding would want to get their foot in the door prior to the record date to ensure they get a piece of the spp.

4) The money from this spp is going toward increasing productivity rather than paying off debt.

5) Some solid blue chip institutional investors will help not hinder the company.


----------



## keyski6 (5 October 2009)

we will see a very positive response to a capital infusion, at any sp, ultimately. It may take a bit of time for investors to digest the information, come to the conclusion that this is a strong positive infusion of capital from serious investors who understand the potential Of UNI, and jump on the band wagon . I for one am excited.


----------



## pacestick (5 October 2009)

suspension extended  someone fouled up re nsw public holiday. Would suggest that one of the participants is domiciled in NSW


----------



## macky (7 October 2009)

So... I'm a little disappointed by the latest capital raising. External investors are given access at 85c plus they get access to a rather large quantity of "free" options. While the existing shareholders get access to only 25% of the shares going on offer and at what amounts to higher price (when taking into account that ordinary shareholders are not eligible for the "free" options).

Seems to me that ordinary shareholders are getting a raw deal. I think UNI could have easily scaled back on the Placement, reduced the SPP price below the placement price (given we are not eligible for options) and offered more shares via the SPP.

I for one will be voting against the portion of the placement that exceeds the 15% placement limit.

Thoughts?

**I hold shares in Unilife**


----------



## JBR (7 October 2009)

Could someone please inform me if existing shareholders are required to have a minimum number of shares to be eligible for the proposed SPP.
I am currently holding shares
Cheers


----------



## pacestick (7 October 2009)

There is nothing in the spp to suggest that a minimum share holding is required to participate however there is a possibility of not getting the maximum if oversubscibed the directors seem to have left open the option of either exceeding the  the 10 million if enough offers are made or cutting it off I do not know why they have done this as it seems to indicate some uncertainty re how  much money they want or is it that they will only go above ten million if the interest is only slightly more than that. Then again they might decide to only go above ten million if the amount is considerably more so that they can fund projects now that they plan further down the track


----------



## keyski6 (9 October 2009)

Macky:
why wouldnt the company offer a "special" deal to an investor/s willing to put up 30 million dollars? how can Uni capture that capital without some type of incentive? I concur that we share holders could have been offered more, especially those of us who have held stock for a long time.
while others sell, i will be buying. 
Dont lose site of the intended use for this capital, what it means in the LONG run to the company and ,therefore, the stock price.
this will be very posiive in the coming weeks.

( i own shares, obviously!)


----------



## LeeTV (10 October 2009)

While the cap raising favours the institutional investor over the retail investor all in all I am happy with it. As a relatively smaller holder the chance to get up to 15k worth @ 85c works for me and I intend to send off for the full amount, if I can scrape 15k together in time 



> Unilife is also pleased to announce the terms of an offer to eligible shareholders of the Company under a Share Purchase Plan (SPP) to raise A$10 million (or such greater amount as the directors determine subject to the limits in the ASX Listing Rules).
> The SPP will provide eligible shareholders of Unilife with an opportunity to purchase shares in the Company without incurring brokerage or other transaction costs and at the same issue price as the Placement.
> Under the SPP, each Unilife shareholder with a registered address in Australia and New Zealand who holds shares at the record date of 9 October 2009 will be entitled to acquire up to A$15,000 worth of new fully paid ordinary shares in the Company (SPP Shares) which will rank equally in all respects with the existing fully paid ordinary shares. The SPP Shares will be offered at an issue
> price of A$0.85 per share. ASIC regulations do not permit the Company to issue unlisted options under a SPP.




As was discussed elsewhere; At June 30 there were about 6800 individual holders so rounding up for new holders to around 7000 if 70% take up the offer thats 4900. With A$10 million on offer that amounts to roughly 2k each scaled back.



> However, the Board retains the discretion to issue additional SPP
> Shares to satisfy all or part of such applications in excess of A$10 million, subject to a maximum number of SPP Shares to be issued being equal to 30% of the issued share capital of the Company at the date of issue (which is the limit imposed by the ASX Listing Rules).




If they were to increase the offer and issue additional shares to the maximum of 30% of issued capital that equates to around A$66 million total or around 13k each(assuming holders applied for the full 15k, which I doubt).

These are all rough figures obviously DYOR.


----------



## pacestick (14 October 2009)

The effect of issuing more shares ,may have worked its way through the sp With the price for the last two days finishing above $1.00 I would like it to be true however only time will tell . In the meantime Sanofi Aventis is due to give its extra orders for RTF  syringes  in the near future  with UNI having one month to respond  I can not imagine it would take them that long to respond . This will allow the company to follow up inquiries from other pharmas as they will know the amount of spare production on the first assemby line . It is quite possible that some of the funds obtained from the share issue will be used to accelerate the building of more assembly lines to  fullfill demand


----------



## LeeTV (14 October 2009)

Hey pacestick. It's not _quite possible _they will use the funds from the spp and placement to accelerate production, it's a given.



> *Purpose of the SPP Offer*
> Unilife intends to use the proceeds raised from the SPP in the expansion of its operational
> capabilities and facility requirements in the United States, the continued industrialisation of the
> Unilife Ready-to-Fill Syringe and for the commercialisation of additional new pipeline products the
> ...




Once the sp steadies, which it seems to have, we will be back on track and heading north again imho. Anyone who does not take up the spp is either strapped for cash or doesn't know a bargain when they see one. I'll be waiting till late October to see how the sp holds up pre spp but intend to apply for _Offer D 17,647 Shares Total amount payable @ A$0.85 per share A$14,999.95_ in the hope I get the full amount, doubtful but I would kick myself if I applied for less and missed out. Good luck holders!


----------



## pacestick (15 October 2009)

yes lee tv  I picked up the announcement just after my last post. I am also wondering if this means that with accelerated production we will see targets set for 2016 i.e. 20% of the worlds RTF production brought forward to about 2012/13 after all once you have built one production line you know  what can go wrong and only have to duplicate your original . If this so the sp on this company is really heading  to  the stratosphere  based as it will be on hard production figures  and zero hype


----------



## Mumbank (15 October 2009)

Has everyone received their offer documents yet?  I haven't received mine and don't want to miss out. I agree the opportunity to buy more at 85c is one I don't want to miss.


----------



## LeeTV (15 October 2009)

Mumbank said:


> Has everyone received their offer documents yet?  I haven't received mine and don't want to miss out. I agree the opportunity to buy more at 85c is one I don't want to miss.



The spp documents were due to be dispatched on the 14th Oct so should be in todays mail. My mailman hasn't been as yet, just checked.

Mailman just arrived and no spp documents as yet(I'm in Perth btw).


----------



## pacestick (16 October 2009)

I am expecting mine today I am in newcastle  This is the last oppurtunity to get into this company at such a low price


----------



## JBR (16 October 2009)

Did not receive my letter today, hopefully will turn up early next week. I will be taking up offer B only because i dont have the funds to take up the maximum offer.
Can i still be cut back if the offer is over subscribed and i only apply for offer B ?
Cheers Mark


----------



## LeeTV (16 October 2009)

JBR said:


> Did not receive my letter today, hopefully will turn up early next week. I will be taking up offer B only because i dont have the funds to take up the maximum offer.
> Can i still be cut back if the offer is over subscribed and i only apply for offer B ?
> Cheers Mark



If subscriptions under the SPP exceed A$10 million you will get roughly 2k worth regardless of which option you apply for, except option A obviously as it's only $1275 worth. That's assuming the figure I posted previously on the approx. numbers of applicants(4900) is more or less correct of course.

Still no papers here btw.


----------



## pacestick (17 October 2009)

Lee TV where do you get the 2000 shares limit from  I can not find it in the document and if they do decide to scale back  might they not do it by a set percentage anyway so that if the spp is oversubscribed by say 10% you will get 10% less shares . It should be also noted that they have left open the option of taking more if it is oversubscribed


----------



## LeeTV (17 October 2009)

pacestick said:


> Lee TV where do you get the 2000 shares limit from  I can not find it in the document and if they do decide to scale back  might they not do it by a set percentage anyway so that if the spp is oversubscribed by say 10% you will get 10% less shares . It should be also noted that they have left open the option of taking more if it is oversubscribed



Not 2000 share limit $2,000 worth. In my previous post/s I though I explained in detail why we will only get roughly that amount if they scale it back due to over subscription, imo.

_Based on around 70% of the individual holders, which is roughly 4900 applicants, scaling it back per applicant I divided A$10m by 4900 for A$2040 each applicant or 2400 shares @ 85c(rough figures obviously as noted previously._

And I already noted they have the option to issue additional SPP shares in the same post if you read it  here it is again...



> However, the Board retains the discretion to issue additional SPP
> Shares to satisfy all or part of such applications in excess of A$10 million, subject to a maximum number of SPP Shares to be issued being equal to 30% of the issued share capital of the Company at the date of issue (which is the limit imposed by the ASX Listing Rules).



All imho of course I'm all ears on what you think we will get.


----------



## LeeTV (21 October 2009)

The big question is if the if the spp is scaled back how will it be done? Will it be pro rata or divided equally?

I figure if around 4000 holders apply for the spp and 1000 apply for each of the (4) offers if they do cap it at A$10 million and scale it back pro rata:

Offer A get roughly 480 shares or $408.00 worth each
Offer B get roughly 1920 shares or $1632.00 worth each
Offer C get roughly 3840 shares or $3264.00 worth each
Offer D get roughly 5647 shares or $4800.00 worth each

Using the same scenario and dividing the A$10 million equally:

Offer A get exactly 1500 shares or $1275 worth each
Offer B, C, D get 3421 shares each or $2908 worth each

If they do increase the offer, due to over subscription, by say double then double the figures.


----------



## LeeTV (28 October 2009)

Medical Device Manufacturer Expands In Pennsylvania, 250 New Jobs For York County
Source: Governor of Pennsylvania 
Posted on: 26th October 2009

Governor Edward G. Rendell announced today that nearly 250 new jobs will soon be coming to York County now that state investments have helped to convince a global manufacturing company to expand there.

Unilife Medical Solutions, a safety medical device maker, announced in April that it was relocating its global headquarters from Australia to a leased facility in Lewisberry, but projected demand for its products from pharmaceutical companies and other healthcare industry leaders has compelled the company to transfer its operations to a larger facility in York County.

“The expansion of Unilife’s global headquarters in York County is great news for Pennsylvania, and the company’s decision to locate its primary manufacturing operations here is a huge testament to the York County workforce,” said Governor Rendell. “Major projects like this don’t happen by accident, and Unilife’s relocation and expansion serves as the latest proof of the success of our economic development efforts.”

Unilife will build a new facility at a yet-to-be-determined site in York County to serve as its corporate headquarters and house its primary manufacturing operations.

Unilife manufactures healthcare safety products, like its pre-filled syringe, which can help protect people from needle-stick injuries and other unsafe injection practices.

The multimillion dollar project will create 241 new jobs by the end of 2012 and it will retain 87 existing employees who will move from its Lewisberry facility to the new building, upon completion.

The Governor said the commonwealth’s involvement with Unilife dates back more than four years, when an Australian trade representative from the Department of Community and Economic Development’s international business office first met with company officials.

“As an emerging global leader for innovative safety medical devices, we are committed to helping enhance the international credentials of Pennsylvania as a place for pharmaceutical and healthcare companies to do business,” said Alan Shortall, Unilife Medical Solutions CEO. “We are very pleased that the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania has chosen to offer Unilife this significant funding package, and we are fortunate to be working with a government that displays the leadership and forward-thinking needed to support companies such as Unilife.”

Unilife Medical Solutions Limited is an Australian publicly listed designer, manufacturer and supplier of innovative safety medical devices. Core areas of its business activity are the pharmaceutical market for pre-filled syringes, the healthcare market for sharps safety devices, and medical device contract manufacturing. To support its U.S. expansion plans, the company is preparing to undertake a listing on NASDAQ.

Unilife has built a significant business relationship with sanofi-aventis to support the industrialization of its Unilife pre-filled syringe. Pilot production of the syringe began at the Lewisberry facility last year; full commercial production will occur at the company’s new facility in York County. Unilife will also manufacture the Unitract 1mL range of syringes at the facility for use in healthcare facilities and by people with diabetes.

The project was coordinated by the Governor’s Action Team, economic development professionals who serve as a single point-of-contact for businesses that are considering locating or expanding in the state.

Pennsylvania is providing the company with a $5.2 million funding package that includes a $500,000 opportunity grant, a $2 million loan from the Pennsylvania Industrial Development Authority, a $2 million grant through either the Redevelopment Assistance Capital Program or the Infrastructure Facilities Improvement Program, $200,000 in job training assistance and $482,000 in job creation tax credits.

Since Governor Rendell took office in 2003, GAT has successfully completed 1,179 projects, resulting in commitments to create 125,521 new jobs and retain 297,425 existing positions. The commonwealth has offered more than $2.2 billion in assistance for these projects, which will leverage more than $16 billion in additional investment.

For more information about Unilife Medical Solutions, visit www.unilife.com

For information on the Governor’s Action Team, visit www.NewPA.com or call 1-866-466-3972.


----------



## LeeTV (28 October 2009)

Unilife To Market Ready-to-Fill Syringes Under Unifill Brand
Published: 27-Oct-2009

Has commenced the filing of international trademarks for Unifill
The product previously referred to on a pre-commercial basis as the Unilife Ready-to-Fill Syringe (or Unilife Prefilled Syringe) will henceforth be marketed and referred to as the Unifill syringe. The company also intends to market other products under the Unifill brand name that are currently in its development pipeline and targeted for supply to pharmaceutical companies. 

Products intended to be marketed under the Unifill brand will be custom-designed for compatibility with the drug validation, dose filling and packaging systems of pharmaceutical manufacturers, and promote convenient, intuitive use by healthcare workers or patients who selfadminister prescription medication. 

The Unifill syringe currently being industrialised by Unilife in conjunction with its pharmaceutical partner is considered to be the world's first ready-to-fill syringe with automatic (passive) safety features that are fully integrated within the glass barrel. The product is designed to be compatible with the standard drug filling and packaging systems of its pharmaceutical customers, and allow operators to control the rate of passive needle retraction directly from the body into the barrel of the syringe to protect those at risk of needlestick injury. 

Unilife has previously filed and secured international trademarks for its Unitract brand, under which the company currently manufacturers and markets its proprietary range of 1ml safety syringes. Unitract safety syringes feature a plastic barrel and are designed for use within healthcare facilities and by patients where prescription medication must be drawn up into the barrel from a vial or ampoule immediately prior to the injection. Unilife also has other products in its development pipeline that it intends to commercialize and market under the Unitract brand. 

Alan Shortall, chief executive officer of Unilife, said the filing of international trademarks for the Unifill brand was an important milestone in the company's evolution. "We expect that Unifill will become a premier global brand within the pharmaceutical industry for best-in-class ready-to-fill safety syringes.

"The launch of our Unifill at the Parenteral Drug Association (PDA) Universe of Pre-filled Syringes and Injection Devices Conference and Exhibition in Venice, Italy this week sends a clear message to pharmaceutical companies and other industry stakeholders that we are committed to introducing a range of complementary technologies that will address the needs of our customers."


----------



## LeeTV (28 October 2009)

Unilife granted $5.6m funding from Pennsylvania

Source: News Bites


Unilife Medical Solutions Ltd has accepted a $5.6 million offer of assistance from the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania to support the creation of 241 new jobs within York County.

The funds will be used to support Unilife’s establishment in the design, development and supply of innovative safety medical devices for use within US and international pharmaceutical and healthcare markets.

The offer includes access to the following programs:

- An award of $2.17 million for the development of a new facility in South-Central Pennsylvania;

- Up to $2.17 million in low-interest financing loans for land and building acquisition and construction costs from the Pennsylvania Industrial Development Authority;

- A $542,000 opportunity grant, which may be used for any eligible costs associated with a company project;

- $522,000 in job creation tax credits for the creation of 241 highly-skilled jobs by 2013; and

- $216,000 in customised job training grants, which reimburse 75% of eligible costs associated with advanced level training for new or existing employees.

Unilife CEO Alan Shortall said the funding program would help defray the initial costs and cash outlays required for the acquisition of the new facility and the automated production lines necessary to manufacture Unilife’s products.


----------



## LeeTV (28 October 2009)

Unilife Medical Solutions CEO acquires more shares
Friday, October 23, 2009

International medical device company Unilife Medical Solutions (ASX: UNI; OTCPK: UNIFF) has reported that
chief executive officer Alan Shortall has acquired additional shares in the company on-market.

Total shares purchased this week by Alan Shortall were in excess of 500,000 shares at an average price of $1.026 per share.

Current Unilife share price is $1.10, up 2.5 cents today.

Mr. Shortall said that he has elected to purchase these shares in the open market rather than participate in the recently announced private placement.

“The reason I chose to purchase these shares via the open market was to show our shareholders that I am standing by them in their belief in the Company,” Mr Shortall said.

“I could have simply participated in the private placement and obtained the shares at a discount to market and received the benefit of the same options that the institutions received, but I have instead chosen to show my allegiance to the Company and its shareholders by purchasing additional shares in the open market," he said.

Recently, the company closed a A$32.1 million private placement to institutional investors.

On September 1 2009, Unilife Medical Solutions Limited entered into a merger agreement with Unilife Corporation (Unilife USA), a wholly owned subsidiary of Unilife Australia. The purpose of the Merger is to move  the domicile of the Unilife group to the United States of America.

A listing on NASDAQ will be sought after implementation of the merger.


----------



## LeeTV (30 October 2009)

Unilife (UNIFF.PK): Medical Device Innovator Creating Jobs in PA
_Posted by Mike Havrilla on Thu, Oct 29, 2009 @ 05:01 PM _

Unilife Medical Solutions (ASX: UNI.AX) (OTC: UNIFF.PK) is an emerging medical device manufacturer with business segments that include pre-filled syringes for pharmaceutical companies to deliver injectable medications, sharps safety devices for healthcare facilities, and contract manufacturing of medical devices. 

More than two billion prefilled syringes are currently used each year on a global basis and pharmaceutical companies are making the switch to products such as Unilife's safety syringe which are compliant with needle-stick prevention laws (e.g. Federal Needlestick Prevention Act, 2000). Key differentiating features of Unilife's fully-integrated (within the barrel of the syringe) safety syringes include the following:

1.) a passive needle retraction system that is activated inside the body

2.) healthcare providers / shot administrators control the speed of needle retraction

3.) auto-disabling prevents re-use or tampering with used syringes

The market opportunity for prefilled syringes includes 50 drugs (primary anti-coagulant / hematology medications, vaccines, and other biological agents) that are delivered by injection, including an estimated 3 billion prefilled syringes in use by 2012. Unilife has a distinct advantage with a disruptive technology since there are currently no prefilled syringes to deliver medications with fully-integrated safety features so pharmaceutical companies must add these features - which adds to production / shipping costs and increases the overall packaging size by up to 60%, resulting in both waste disposal and marketing issues.

In mid-August, Unilife announced that it has commenced U.S. production of the UnitractTM 1mL Insulin Syringe at its FDA-registered manufacturing facility in Pennsylvania. The Company's automated assembly system is now rated at up to 90% of efficiency and Unilife will continue to work towards achieving the optimum productivity rate for this assembly system of about 40 million units per year. Unilife will now begin to build inventory to fulfill current and anticipated orders for its Unitract 1mL Syringes, which has already received key regulatory certifications for use in major markets such as the U.S. (FDA), Canada, Europe (CE Mark), and Australia. 

Commercial release of the Unitract 1mL Syringes is expected to occur during 4Q09 once product aging studies have been completed and Unilife will promote the products at key industry events in the U.S. and Europe. Unilife is currently in discussions with a number of global pharmaceutical and healthcare companies that are interested in the Unitract 1mL Syringes. The Company also recently announced a pair of upcoming presentations at pharmaceutical trade shows in Europe to showcase its safety syringe technology and products. 

The Company's strategic partner for exclusive manufacturing and distribution of sharps safety products is Shanghai Kindly Enterprise Development Group (KDL). This facility currently produces Unitract 1mL syringes and MedPro blood collection safety devices using semi-automated assembly systems developed and qualified by Unilife. KDL is the second largest medical device manufacturer in China and has two-thirds market share of the Chinese needle market, manufacturing over 5 billion needles and 600 million syringes per year. In addition, Unilife has a development agreement with PA-based West Pharmaceutical Services (NYSE:WST) for the provision of specialist components such as seals for Unitract products. 

The key strategic business partner for Unilife is Sanofi-Aventis (NYSE:SNY), which is the largest buyer of pre-filled syringes in the world for injectable products such as the blood thinner Lovenox and influenza vaccines such as Fluzone marketed by the Company (Griffin Securities estimates that SNY purchases 40% of all pre-filled syringes on a global basis). Last July, Unilife and SNY agreed to a five-year exclusive licensing agreement for the Unilife Pre-Filled syringe. SNY is paying US$38M for the right to negotiate purchase of the RTFS (ready-to-fill syringe), consisting of fees and milestone-based industrialization payments with ongoing negotiations for exclusivity agreements by therapeutic class (e.g. blood thinners, vaccines, etc.). 

The industrialization agreement with SNY for Unilife Ready-to-Fill Syringe (RTFS) announced mid-year allows Unilife to move forward with discussions that include other potential customers that are interested in the Company's prefilled syringes (with an additional agreement expected in early 2010). This key partnership with SNY provides Unilife with the necessary capital to expand its U.S. manufacturing capacity and will provide a major source of demand for the Company's pre-filled syringes by late 2010 with a production target of 40 million units per year at that time. 

The program was originally intended to be completed by the end of 2011, but it is proceeding ahead of schedule so that both parties have agreed to bring its scheduled completion date forward to the end of 2010 (an entire year ahead of schedule). Unilife is scheduled to commence supply of the RTFS by the end of 2010. Initial supply of the RTFS by Unilife will utilize a fully automated assembly system that will have a targeted annual capacity of more than 40 million units. The design of this first line will also be used to develop a higher-volume automated assembly system scheduled to be completed by the end of 2011. 

This high-volume automated assembly system is anticipated to have an annual production capacity greater than 100 million units and Unilife has a target production plan for the RTFS of about 400 million units per year beyond 2014. In addition, the centralization of RTFS production activities within Central PA is expected to occur in 2010 and will reduce the Company's operational costs, further optimize its supply chain activities, and place Unilife in a more favorable international location to supply the RTFS to all of its anticipated customers while leveraging the Company's strong, mutually beneficial relationship with the PA government due to the generation of high quality jobs in the state.

Earlier this week, Unilife announced this week that it has accepted a $5.2 million offer of assistance from the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania to support the creation of 241 new jobs within York County. The Company's expansion plans in Central PA include the proposed redomiciliation from Australia to the U.S., obtaining a NASDAQ listing for the stock, and the establishment of a major new global headquarters + manufacturing facility. 

continued below:


----------



## LeeTV (30 October 2009)

Unilife also announced this week that it has commenced the filing of international trademarks for UnifillTM, which will become the market brand for its portfolio of ready-to-fill safety syringes. The product previously referred to on a pre-commercial basis as the Unilife Ready-to-Fill Syringe (or Unilife Prefilled Syringe) will now be marketed as the Unifill syringe. Unilife has developed the Unifill brand to help the Company effectively market its expanding range of injectable drug delivery products designed for use by pharmaceutical companies. 

Last week, Unilife announced that CEO Alan Shortall 479,800 shares of the Company's stock on the open market at an average price of A$1.026 per share and the CEO has authorized his broker to purchase additional shares that will bring the total number of shares purchased to over 500,000. Mr. Shortall commented that he elected to purchase the shares in the open market rather than participate in the Company's recently announced private placement (conducted at a 7.7% discount to the market price at the time) as a sign of confidence to shareholders 

In early October, Unilife announced an A$42.1M capital raise (consisting of an A$32.1M private placement to institutional investors + A$10M fully underwritten share purchase plan to existing, eligible shareholders at the same price of A$0.85 per share) to accelerate the expansion of its operational capabilities, production facilities, and equipment requirements in the U.S., in addition to completing the industrialization of the Unilife Ready-to-Fill Syringe. Unilife also plans to expedite the commercialization of additional pipeline products with other interested major pharmaceutical companies with whom the Company is currently in discussions. Finally, the proceeds of the capital raise will ensure adequate cash reserves leading to the redomiciliation in the U.S. and planned NASDAQ listing for the stock.

The Company announced that it received significant interest in recent months from both U.S. / Australian investors and other industry stakeholders for its strategic and operational strategies and the Board determined that it was in the best interests of shareholders to act upon this strong interest prior to its anticipated NASDAQ listing to ensure the Company has sufficient cash reserves to support and accelerate significant business expansion activities which it expects to undertake within the United States. 

Since I first wrote about Unilife in early April, the US-listed Pink Sheet ADR (UNIFF.PK) has experienced an exponential rise in both share price (from below 25 cents to the one dollar range) and trading volume as investors recognize the significant potential of the Company's niche strategy focused on safety syringes. The bullish sentiment by investors for Unilife is warranted given its disruptive safety syringe technology, relocation plans to the U.S. / NASDAQ stock listing next year, partnership with Sanofi, recent capital raise, and an additional deal expected next year. 

Click here for the ProActive News Room landing page for Unilife, which includes a compilation of digital media coverage links for the Company and several recent reports and presentations, including those outlined below.

Unilife Medical (OTC: UNIFF.PK): Griffin Securities 8/19/09

Unilife Medical (OTC: UNIFF.PK): Sept. 2009 Presentation

Unilife Medical (OTC: UNIFF.PK): CCZ Equities 10/13/09


----------



## skyQuake (10 November 2009)

75% allocations. Not bad at all. Surprising only 30% of holders took it up lol.
Gotta be thankful though


----------



## LeeTV (11 November 2009)

skyQuake said:


> 75% allocations. Not bad at all. Surprising only 30% of holders took it up lol.
> Gotta be thankful though



I am more than happy with 75% was hoping for 50%. I was also surprised that only 30% of holders took up the offer perhaps 30% don't have an AUS/NZ address and the other 30% don't have the cash, bad luck for them. Concidering it was only 30% of holders they raised triple what they were after. Looking good now and in to the future. Good luck holders!



> *UNILIFE RECEIVES A$28.7 MILLION IN SPP APPLICATIONS*
> _All participating shareholders to receive 75% of their initial application
> A total of A$21.5 million to be accepted under this Unilife SPP_
> 
> ...


----------



## crimpy (26 November 2009)

Hi Guys, I own shares in UNI and was thinking of loading up while they seem to be holding at $1.00. I am looking to hold for 2-4 yrs. With the griffin analysts predicting it to reach $3.60 I think you can't go wrong. 
I was wondering if anyone else who owns shares in UNI believe $4 is achievable in the next few years. Personally I believe it will reach $8 by 2016.


----------



## pacestick (26 November 2009)

Crimpy your figures are way to low the company  is expecting  to ramp up to 510 million rtf syringes in mid 2014  giving a profit of about  121 million dollars This should see a sp above $10.00  and does not include profit from the 1ml now in production or the unifil select announced yesterday


----------



## crimpy (26 November 2009)

Yeah I like to be conservative  I am really hoping it gets to $3 within 12mths. I am very excited about this company


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 November 2009)

pacestick said:


> Crimpy your figures are way to low the company  is expecting  to ramp up to 510 million rtf syringes in mid 2014  giving a profit of about  121 million dollars This should see a sp above $10.00  and does not include profit from the 1ml now in production or the unifil select announced yesterday




One has to take analyst price targets for what they are i.e price targets and not price guarantees. The GFC becoming worse could put paid to these 12month targets.

Having said this though, the numbers for this company certainly appear extremely compelling for those with a medium to long term view. The NASDAQ listing within the next couple of months may well bring a rerating.


----------



## crimpy (26 November 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> One has to take analyst price targets for what they are i.e price targets and not price guarantees. The GFC becoming worse could put paid to these 12month targets.
> 
> Having said this though, the numbers for this company certainly appear extremely compelling for those with a medium to long term view. The NASDAQ listing within the next couple of months may well bring a rerating.




Yes I realise the analyst price target is not a guarantee, and I don't believe they will hit $3 in 12 mths. I believe $2-2.50 is more achievable. I believe $5 in 5yrs so at current prices it is way undervalued. What do you guys think the chances of it going back to 0.50c are?  or the chances of it never reaching $3 are?


----------



## resourceboom (26 November 2009)

Hi Crimpy, I've also been accumulating these shares lately.

Personally I think the downside is limited as there is reasonable broker and tipsheet coverage with good price targets, which are multiples of $1.

I would guess if there was a major meltdown with GFC part 2 it could go as low as 50c but more likely 60-70c.

The upside is large as you state, if they sell the quantities they are targetting, and with potentially further upside from Unifill Select and other devices. So could easily reach anywhere between $3-10 as it should also get a good p/e ratio for a major fast growing company in a dominant market position.

If they struggle with sales and are say 50% below forecasts or delayed, the price could have difficulty getting to the $2 or $3 mark, but imo should stay above $1, unless one or both of these become major issues.

I think this is a great buffet style company, with a great range of products with a competitive advantage of being superior technically (smaller / cheaper for distributors etc)


----------



## crimpy (26 November 2009)

Hi Resource boom. Yes agree that this is a buffet style company. Did you know buffet is a huge fan/investor of Sanofi? As far as selling the qauntities.... based on the fact that they have the best technology and 100% support from at least 40% of the pharmaceutical volume....they will have no trouble selling their product... just producing enough of it!
As far as GFC 2 goes, well quite frankly I am sick of the bears/doom sayers etc. They have had their day. Time to go back into hybernation.


----------



## resourceboom (27 November 2009)

Cheers for the info. For some reason I can never spell his name correctly. Should fix my typo, "Buffett" lol

I might look into the whole SA thing further. I hope theres no GFC2 too.


----------



## crimpy (27 November 2009)

I am a bit worried about all the negative sentiment lately about the markets. They are talking about how bad things are economically and that we are in a bear market rally and we are headed back down to march lows and possibly lower. I don't know how this will effect unilife, but it sure is worrying.


----------



## LeeTV (28 November 2009)

Airtime: Thurs. Nov. 26 2009 | 6:10 AM ET 
Unilife Medical Solutions is planning to list on the Nasdaq. CNBC's Karen Tso speaks to CEO of Unilife Medical Solutions, Alan Shortall about this move.

Unilife Medical Solutions Plans to List on Nasdaq


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 November 2009)

resourceboom said:


> Personally I think the downside is limited as there is reasonable broker and tipsheet coverage with good price targets, which are multiples of $1.




Its the brokers who are causing the problems with their automated trading. This can only be swept away with fresh buying on fresh news. Perhaps the 20% market capture and the $3.50+ broker targets need to be revised upwards based on Unifill Select.

Alan Shortall bought at $1.13 and is highly unlikely to consider a takeover yet. However, rumour can be good for the share price, which is why he didn't dismiss it in the CNBC interview (see above post).

At the AGM on Monday, I hope he is interrogated on many points, and not just left to feed shareholders whatever he wants.


----------



## LeeTV (30 November 2009)

*Dual listing gives Unilife a shot in the arm*
_Michael Bennet From: The Australian November 30, 2009 12:00AM _

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/dua...-shot-in-the-arm/story-e6frg8zx-1225805140169

MEDICAL syringe maker Unilife could announce more contracts with pharmaceutical majors soon as it prepares its formal move to the US and a dual listing on the Nasdaq stock exchange early next year. 
Unilife, which is developing a new syringe for the $US1.5 billion ($1.65bn) ready-to-fill syringe market, has a supply deal with the biggest global purchaser of pre-filled syringes, Sanofi-Aventis, but CEO Alan Shortall said more would follow.

"I would be pretty confident we'd have one in the first six months of next year, but it could be at any time; we are in very good relationships, very good discussions with the top 10, top 15 companies, he said on a visit from the company's new home base of Pennsylvania.

The French giant in July paid $16 million for the exclusive rights on top of $30m it pledged to the new syringe's development expected late next year, but Unilife can negotiate deals with other companies for certain drugs.

Shareholders are set to vote on the Nasdaq listing on January 8, but Mr Shortall said the move was "a no brainer" which would give shareholders flexibility and the company access to US capital. "My job is to build value for shareholders and I believe listing on Nasdaq is going to help to drive that," he said.

"The US is the biggest medical device market, the biggest capital market and it means we're stepping on to the stage with all the other majors."

Australian shareholders, which make up 95 per cent of the company's register, will be issued with CHESS depositary interests in Unilife USA, which will remain on the ASX but can also be traded on Nasdaq.

Mr Shortall said he expected Unilife to list on Nasdaq at between $US7 and $US10 -- higher than the previously slated Nasdaq minimum of $US4 -- thanks to the company's rising share price and strong Australian dollar.


----------



## LeeTV (1 December 2009)

UNILIFE MEDICAL SOLUTIONS LIMITED Video Webcast
_Tue, 1 Dec 2009 11:30AM Australia/Sydney (Tue, 1 Dec 2009 11:30AM Australia/NSW) _


----------



## pacestick (5 December 2009)

Alan Shortall  the ceo of UNI expects the company to have completed  transferring to  the nasdaq by mid febuary  at that time he expects the sp on the nasdaq to be between seven and ten dollars which if divided by six to get the value of each cdi being  held on the asx  would be between $1.16 and $1.66. as the nasdaq is expected to then increase the value of the sp  by three times being the amount the nasdaq  values pharmas above that which the  ASX  does the price should  move   to between $3.48 and  $5.00 . The three times increase is consistent with at least two analysts report and is probably conservative given that the australian market  has missed the signficance of the recent announcements  re the unifil select and the appointment of a manufacturing company to provide production lines


----------



## LeeTV (5 December 2009)

*Australian Federal Court Approves the Convening of Scheme Meetings to Vote on Proposed Redomiciliation in the United States of America*

The Directors of Unilife Medical Solutions Limited ("Unilife" or "the Company") (ASX: UNI / OTCPK: UNIFF) today announced that they have received approval from the Australian Federal Court to convene meetings of the Company's shareholders and optionholders (collectively Security Holders) to vote on the proposed redomiciliation of the Unilife Group in United States of America (Proposed Transaction) as announced to ASX on 1 September 2009. This is an important step in the Redomiciliation process.


----------



## LeeTV (14 December 2009)

Unilife move to NASDAQ(Video)

TRANSCRIPTION OF FINANCE NEWS NETWORK INTERVIEW WITH UNILIFE MEDICAL SOLUTIONS LIMITED (ASX:UNI) CEO, ALAN SHORTALL

Clive Tompkins: Hello Clive Tompkins reporting for the Finance News Network. Joining me for an update from Unilife Medical Solutions is CEO, Alan Shortall. Alan welcome back. For those in our audience not familiar with Unilife, can you briefly tell us what you do? 

Alan Shortall: Yes, Unilife Medical Solutions is an Australian publicly listed company. We listed in November 2002 originally. We design, develop and manufacture innovative safety medical devices. In particular we have a patent protected portfolio of retractable syringes. Those retractable syringes have major functional and safety advantages over the current generation of safety syringes. In particular, we believe that they will become the product of choice and that is in a market sector where demand is actually being driven by legislation. 

Clive Tompkins: And Alan, can you tell us about the features and advantages of your prefilled syringes? 

Alan Shortall: Most of the current generation of safety or retractable syringes require an action to make them safe and that conscious action often doesn’t take place. The difference with our product is that actually when the injection stroke has been completed, the retraction is automatic. So there’s no action required on the part of the healthcare worker. 
In fact there are two features that are common to each of our technologies - that is automatic and controlled retraction. So the retraction mechanism can be activated while the needle is still in the patient and then the healthcare worker actually controls the rate of retraction. Thereby it eliminates the risk of needlestick injuries. 

Clive Tompkins: You’re now headquartered in Pennsylvania with an automated assembly line recently commissioned. Why Pennsylvania and when is the line due for completion? 

Alan Shortall: Well, one of the difficulties with most technology companies is to try to make the transition from being a technology company to being an industrial producing company. The Unilife Medical Solutions Board made the decision about four years ago to look to acquire a company which had the operational skill sets to which we could implement our technology and then bring it to market. 
We identified a company called Integrated BioSciences Inc (IBS )which was located in central Pennsylvania. Not only were they contract syringe manufacturers with FDA registered manufacturing facilities, but they had a twenty year history of designing and building automation assembly systems. So it was an ideal fit for us to be able to transition into being a manufacturing company. So we acquired Integrated Biosciences in late 2007 - so consequently central Pennsylvania has become our corporate headquarters now. 
The automotive assembly line for our 1mL size insulin and safe syringe has been completed and is working successfully - that was completed in August of this year. Since August we have been producing product and placing it in quarantine ready for market release – should be released about the 18th of December. In the meantime, what we’ve been doing is rapid age testing which is part of the regulatory process requirement and that is normal with any new production line in a new clean room facility. 

Clive Tompkins: So Alan, what is the capacity of the line and is it scalable? 

Alan Shortall: Yes the line is scalable to a certain extent; its replicable would be the word I’d use. The current line has the capacity of 40 million units per annum and as the line grows, we’ll actually replicate that line. But in fact, as a company, we’re focusing all our operational resources on the industrialisation programme for our prefilled syringe technology. 
We have an exclusive agreement with Sanofi-aventis which is the fourth largest pharmaceutical company in the world. Sanofi-aventis have paid us approximately $50 million for the five years exclusive rights to negotiate to purchase our prefilled syringes from us. So we are focusing all our operational resources on that program at the moment. 

Clive Tompkins: The market for prefilled syringes is in the vicinity of $2 billion, how quickly will you be able to deliver product? 

Alan Shortall: Well the industrialisation programme for bringing our Unifill prefilled syringes to the market started on the 1st July 2008. We announced at that time that the industrialisation programme would be completed at the end of 2011. On the 1st of July this year 2009, we updated the market once we had signed the industrialisation agreement with Sanofi-aventis and we were able to tell the market that we were actually one year ahead of schedule on the industrialisation programme. 
It will now be completed at the end of 2010 at which time we will be able to produce 60 million units per year capacity on the first line, and that’ll be sterile product which will start to be supplied to our pharmaceutical partner very early in 2011. 

Clive Tompkins: Alan can you tell us about the decision to award Mikron the contract for the prefilled syringe production line? 

Alan Shortall: We had actually gone to an extensive programme of due diligence researching all automation suppliers locally. We started with about thirty, narrowed it right down to about five - we did site visits to all five. One of the key criteria we wanted from any supplier of the automation systems was they had experience in handling needles which are very specialised. Glass barrels - which prefilled syringes are made of glass barrels - it’s very specialised and also to have provided assembly systems for similar devices. Mikron met all the requirements from that perspective. 

Clive Tompkins: And Alan you recently filed patents for a new prefilled product called Unifill Select, what’s the opportunity for this product? 

Alan Shortall: Well a lot of vaccines, and particularly vaccines that are prefilled, use interchangeable needles, because it’s important to be able to vary the length of the needle according to the size of the patient. Currently again, there is no safety prefilled range that’s suitable for vaccines with interchangeable needles. So we’ve actually developed a whole new technology which is biocompatible, which will fit into pharmaceutical companies’ standard filling systems and is suitable for vaccines with interchangeable needles. It opens up a whole new market opportunity for us. 

Clive Tompkins: Now that you have plans to list on NASDAQ, you’ve lodged an Information Memorandum with ASIC as part of the process, when is listing on NASDAQ likely to occur and at what price? 

Alan Shortall: We believe that we will have completed the Redomiciliation and be listed on NASDAQ by the end of the first two weeks in February. The Information Memorandum will be posted out to our shareholders early in December. We have scheduled an Extraordinary General Meeting for our shareholders to vote on the Redomiciliation for the 8th of January. So we are very far down the process. 
In relation to the share price, I don’t think there’ll be any immediate change. In fact from our shareholders perspective, they won’t notice much difference but at least they will have a choice. They can actually have NASDAQ listed shares to trade on NASDAQ if they wish, or they can have what’s known here in Australia as CDI’s or Chess Depository Interest, which to all intents and purposes will trade on the ASX just like our shares do now on a one to one basis. 
But I think medium to long term; the U.S.A is the largest medical device market in the world. It’s also the largest capital market and we have our operations in the U.S.A. I think the demand for stock is going to be driven by the U.S.A going forward and also the average P/E ratio for companies in our sector on the ASX is 17:1 and then NASDAQ is 30:1. So I think it’s a smart move for us and I think it’s going to help to increase shareholder value as we go forward. 

Clive Tompkins: Alan Shortall, thanks again for the update. 

Alan Shortall: You’re welcome, thank you.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 December 2009)

LeeTV, I see that you are trying to get the word out about Unilife by posting latest articles on here. However I think that you will not make any progress on this front.

Quite simply, when this stock is on Nasdaq from February, this thread will be revisited and thought of as "the one that got away". So to future readers, here are my calcs:

The announcement a couple of days ago that construction had begun on a 1billion syring pa facility really should be seen as spoonfeeding the market.

1billion pa = $750mUSD gross = $200mUSD net
300m shares = EPS $0.67USD per share x Nasdaq PE of 35 = A share price of $23.50 USD

The current sp is 88cent, and even discounting back $23.50 from when the facility is producing this (6years?), would mean that the current share price would have to be fair value at around $5AUD


----------



## Mink178 (24 December 2009)

Hi, I am a small time investor having some UNILIFE shares. Does anyone know if it is better to acquire the UNILIFE Corporation shares in order to trade with the NASDAQ or to stick with the ASX CDI's? The 6:1 transfer ratio seems like we will be losing out in overall value. 
Will the equivelent Nasdaq share give the same rise and fall of the ASX CDI? Can anyone help answer my lay questions please?


----------



## bilo83 (24 December 2009)

Mink178 said:


> Hi, I am a small time investor having some UNILIFE shares. Does anyone know if it is better to acquire the UNILIFE Corporation shares in order to trade with the NASDAQ or to stick with the ASX CDI's? The 6:1 transfer ratio seems like we will be losing out in overall value.
> Will the equivelent Nasdaq share give the same rise and fall of the ASX CDI? Can anyone help answer my lay questions please?




Hi Mink,

It shouldn't make a difference in theory whether you take NASDAQ shares or CDIs. If there is a NASDAQ premium to ASX then the arbitrageurs would come in and trade away most or all of the difference. I think there may also be a facility where you can convert your CDIs. 

I've also recently became an investor in UNI, having seen a presentation from Alan Shortfall. Seems like a great growth opportunity, but I am just wondering why there is such a large gap between the Griffin valuation and the market price. Is anyone concerned by either threat of competing products or sanofi not distributing unifil in large enough volumes?


----------



## pacestick (26 December 2009)

bilo 83 
There is no competition for the unifill and the unifill select syringe available at the present time. It may be that r and D departments are working overtime at some of the big boys to develop one however even with the adavantage of being established companies with  knowledge of how to obtain patents and fda etc approvals I can not see how they will come up with a response in under five years provided they come up with one at all. In the meantime government regulation in the USA and soon to be enacted in the european community requires that purchers of rtf syringes use the best technology available which is unifil and unifill select
The 1 ml syringe on the other hand has a number of competitors  I believe that some will be sold but margins will be affected by the competition as buyers  try to hold their costs down by shopping around .
The inability of the asx to price the sp near the analysts report  value  is probably related to  a number of issues 1. the company has a checkered history with the false start at st marys .
                                                      2. The ceo has a checkered history with speeding tickets  messy separations from his ex involving the dumping of shares by her ( was it shakespare who wrote  heaven has no fury like a women scorned)
                                                     3. The asx does not really seem to have the sophistication to value technological stocks .

These three facts seem to conspire to hold the price down exposure to the larger and more sophisticated nasdaq should see this position correct The analysts have  all taken the price at the  time of the report and trebled it this is because the nasdaq  values pharma companies at theee times  that which the asx does . I personally am of the belief that this is conservative  the  asx gave zero value to the unifil select announcement and precious little to the factory  yet they both  have significant  implications  for future income and profitability I am hoping  for an increase of more like 450 to 500 percent over the twelve months following listing not unfortunatly on the first day. However I could be wrong and the nasdaq could yawn and have little or a negative effect


----------



## LeeTV (27 December 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> LeeTV, I see that you are trying to get the word out about Unilife by posting latest articles on here. However I think that you will not make any progress on this front.
> 
> Quite simply, when this stock is on Nasdaq from February, this thread will be revisited and thought of as "the one that got away". So to future readers, here are my calcs:
> 
> ...



UBIQUITOUS this one hasn't got away as yet and at the current sp is nothing short of a bargain. I got in at 34.5c in July of this year and took up the the full spp at 85c(75% of which we got) so am happily sitting on quite a large parcel. The sp has dropped back a bit of late and is now sitting poised for a run imo. Thanks for your view on calculations, I have a similar view and have invested quite heavily in Unilife for the long term.

Hope everyone had a merry xmas. I just got back from a 10 day stint in Bali so no beers tonight as I drank about 100 large Bintangs at the very least while I was there :


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 December 2009)

LeeTV said:


> UBIQUITOUS this one hasn't got away as yet and at the current sp is nothing short of a bargain. I got in at 34.5c in July of this year and took up the the full spp at 85c(75% of which we got) so am happily sitting on quite a large parcel. The sp has dropped back a bit of late and is now sitting poised for a run imo. Thanks for your view on calculations, I have a similar view and have invested quite heavily in Unilife for the long term.
> 
> Hope everyone had a merry xmas. I just got back from a 10 day stint in Bali so no beers tonight as I drank about 100 large Bintangs at the very least while I was there :




Lee I am looking forward to the mammoth announcements coming over the next few months. 

Pacestick, I agree that Unilife will be rerated from here, but would only be guessing by how much. 3 fold over the next 12 months would be a disappointment to me.


----------



## Lachlan6 (28 December 2009)

I certainly agree with the sentiments in this thread. Furthermore, UNI is shaping up very nicely in the charts. A clear three wave correction is tracing out from October and this is clearly counter trend. I have got an order in the market to buy this with a break up through $1.01. UNI is looking impressive.


----------



## prozac (29 December 2009)

Gee I was in this stock before the name change. There were so many syringe makers around with new designs I thought I would cash it in. That's a sure signal for the stock to improve and it has. Lol. 
Hope it keeps going well for all holders.


----------



## LeeTV (4 January 2010)

CCZ Equities Research Report

Unilife: Ticking more boxes as it moves toward production and profitability

04 January 2010


----------



## pacestick (4 January 2010)

ccz now value this company at $3.50 per share   it is trading at 0.90 cents . We know that it is expected to rise by about three times when it lists on the nasdaq  being the difference between  valuations that the asx and nasdaq give pharmas therefore  will it be that in twelve months timme the sp will have adjusted for the difference between the ccz valuation  and todays price plus moved up by three times that which ccz gives it i.e. $10.50 cdi
nice thought but i dont know how realistice all i can be sure of is its about to go up again and probably fast and soon


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (4 January 2010)

pacestick said:


> ccz now value this company at $3.50 per share   it is trading at 0.90 cents . We know that it is expected to rise by about three times when it lists on the nasdaq  being the difference between  valuations that the asx and nasdaq give pharmas therefore  will it be that in twelve months timme the sp will have adjusted for the difference between the ccz valuation  and todays price plus moved up by three times that which ccz gives it i.e. $10.50 cdi
> nice thought but i dont know how realistice all i can be sure of is its about to go up again and probably fast and soon




Pace there are rumours that the share price is being kept down as this week the CEO renumeration package gets votes on. This will include milestone share issues to the CEO dependent on the share price. Now if the share price got away then in all likelyhood shareholders would want those targets moved higher. I know it a consiparcy theory but it makes sense as there is no real selling just scaring by placing huge sell order just out of reach of temptation for buyers. Time will tell.


----------



## condog (4 January 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> LeeTV, I see that you are trying to get the word out about Unilife by posting latest articles on here. However I think that you will not make any progress on this front.
> 
> Quite simply, when this stock is on Nasdaq from February, this thread will be revisited and thought of as "the one that got away". So to future readers, here are my calcs:
> 
> ...




I think you guys would seem to be correct that there is upside and its likely to be soon and significnat, simply because its listing on the Nasdaq and certain funds will be required by there prospectus to start buying....then theres the usual biotech / pharma price differential between US and Au...

Not of your numbers ...but heres mine 

CEO says current market for these syringes is $1.5 B p.a. rising conservatively by 15% p.a.

He says they hope to have sales of  850,000,000 syringes in 2016 which makes up 40%.....of the global market ....

Rough estimate given expansion necesary and marketing say 50% payout ratio at US rate of 4% = market cap  of approx $2.2B = SP of approx $10 US in late 2014......or mid 2015 if there firgures and projections can be trusted... build in some margin and aim for $7 US by end of 2014....

I think $23 is maybe possible but very  unlikely


If Aventis manage to keep or build market share , this is still an immense
40% of $1.5B inc at 15% p.a = approx 2014 $180M profit at say 30% ROFE
or $120M profit at 20% ROFE ......current market cap is say < $270M  

I know its rough and crude but gives the best estimate I can come up with the limited info available....please if you feel you have a better estimate do provide calcs and working....

In any case upside looks very good for a number of reasons...

thats my very rough, very conservative forcast.... PS - disc I do not own, but am considering buying...at time of writing.... do own research, seek expert advice, do own calcs, do not make decisions on this...this information is merely for discussion purposes....


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 January 2010)

Breakout occuring???

Possibly on the back of the $3.50+ valuation. Well it is a welcome sight indeed.


----------



## fullboost (14 January 2010)

Federal Court of Australia - Sydney Registry
Listing was posted on Wednesday, 13 January 2010 @ 4:11:36 PM 


Information:



FEDERAL COURT OF AUSTRALIA

New South Wales Registry

Thursday, 14 January 2010

Level 17
Law Courts Building
Queen's Square
SYDNEY, 2000

DUTY JUDGE - Enquiries about Duty Judge and Corporations Judge applications should be directed to the Associate to the relevant Judge in business hours:

DUTY JUDGE: Associate to Justice Stone, on 02 9230 8404

After hours urgent application enquiries should be directed to the Law Courts Security Desk on 02 9230 8025



Justice Stone Court Room 18A

10:15 AM Part Heard

1 (P)NSD1250/2009 IOR GROUP LTD

2:15 PM Part Heard

2 (P)NSD1332/2009 UNILIFE MEDICAL SOLUTIONS LIMITED


----------



## Mink178 (14 January 2010)

As a small time investor and being new to all of this I am concerned about what will happen to the Unilife shares changing over to CDI's in the coming days. Does anyone have an opinion about wheather the suspension of trading and change over to CDI's will affect the unilife ASX price in a positive or negative manner?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 January 2010)

http://www.unilife.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=589&Itemid=76


Awesome news. With UNI shares going into suspension at some point today, I wonder how much buying, and just as importantly selling, will occur. 

Once CDI can be traded on a non settlement basis on Monday, for 2 weeks, I wonder how much churning (manipulation) can occur.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 January 2010)

All I can say is.....GO GO GO Unilife. Your destiny on NASDAQ awaits. Up 13% at time of writing. It should be a very interesting close.


----------



## UMike (15 January 2010)

Mink178 said:


> As a small time investor and being new to all of this I am concerned about what will happen to the Unilife shares changing over to CDI's in the coming days. Does anyone have an opinion about wheather the suspension of trading and change over to CDI's will affect the unilife ASX price in a positive or negative manner?



So am I.
If in doubt then take your profits/loss and sleep easy.

Out @$1.05.

Will keep watching this though.


----------



## adsis1 (15 January 2010)

What does it mean when Unilife will be trading on a "deferred settlement basis"??
would you still be able to purchase on Monday?


Appreciate your help all.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 January 2010)

UMike said:


> So am I.
> If in doubt then take your profits/loss and sleep easy.
> 
> Out @$1.05.
> ...




To each their own, but I would not be sleeping easy if I'd sold today.

Every day will be interesting now. For 2 weeks from Monday there will no longer be any Unilife shares available on T+3, so not much in the way of short term trading I suspect.

Thanks UNI for the memories. Now for UNS to do it's stuff on NASDAQ. On that notes, can anybody change the thread title to UNS?


Cheers


----------



## pacestick (15 January 2010)

What a way to finish and theres more to come when uns starts trading should move up another 10 cents quickly  as players position themselves to take advantage of the nasdaq listing


----------



## chb (15 January 2010)

So does that mean my UNI shares change over to UNS 1 for 1?


Showed up as zero market value on my commsec!


----------



## pacestick (15 January 2010)

chb it showed as  zero as did mine because it is suspended  it will reappear as one for one  as uns cdis  on monday


----------



## Joe Blow (17 January 2010)

Unilife Medical Solutions (UNI) is now known as Unilife Corporation (UNS).

Discussion of this company will now continue in the UNS thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18521

This thread has now been closed.


----------

